# Favourite magic spell



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is flames of the PHOENIX, you can just imageing a flaming monster toasting a unit, nice


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

I like Uranon's Thunderbolt, if you still get it (i've still got 6th ed. Rulebook), toasting an enemy unit from anywhere on the battlefield is great fun!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

soul stealer, i killed 11 zombies with it (out of 20) supreme sorceress straight to 6 wounds.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

which lore is that again? (I hope it's Lore of Death).


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

nope sorry its the lore of dark magic, dark elve one.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

doh. It sounds good.


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

steal soul in death magic


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

My flames of the PHOENIX kills about 20 zombies out of 30 unit


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i like winds of undeath. say hello to a nw squad of spirit hosts


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

I think for Dark elves it has to be Black Horror, got to love that spell 

For my mortals it has to be unsheen lurker


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

tough one, I think I'll gor with uranons thunder bolt because of ignore armour.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Pit of shades this spell has killed everything from dragons to skeletons


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Thus far in my short Fantasy career I'd have to say that I like Power of Darkness best. It's easy to cast and if it works it's always worth it. Should you roll well on the D3, you can really use a lot of power dice since Dark Elves aren't limited by their level on the number of power dice that they can use per spell.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Soul stealer is a great spell, haven't used Power of Darkness yet, as I haven't taken a Sorceress to the table as my army has only just begun (again.)

However my fave spell has always been the Black Horror, I've used it constantly from the first Dark Elf book, where it had a longer name can't remember how to spell it though 'Black Horror of Ar-something' and it worked more like a flying vortex grenade.  Its not as hard now, but its still a great spell.


----------

